# I'm not of the year, id this stove maker?



## 930dreamer (Feb 4, 2014)

24" wide fire box, looks like a Blaze King? I'm going to look at it in the morning.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2014)

Earth Stove.


----------



## 930dreamer (Feb 4, 2014)

Sweet, thank you.


----------



## 930dreamer (Feb 6, 2014)

I looked at the Earth Stove this morning, seller wants $600 and thinks it's only 10 years old? It's cracked on the left closing bar and a bit more then I want to spend.


----------



## Osage (Feb 6, 2014)

Sold my Earth Stove for 250.00. The stove that you are looking at is probably more like 30 years old.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah that one is from the seventies. In the eighties the Earth Stove 100/101 had a hinged door on it.


----------



## 930dreamer (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you, I'll have to pass on this one.


----------

